# Free Birds



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 3 young birds I need to find homes for.
I only ask you send me a shipping box and pay for shipping them to you or if you do not have a shipping box I have one I can sell you.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm located in Laurel, Maryland USA


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

lovely looking youngsters


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I love your red bar! but I'm not sure I can have it shiped to Texas.
What kind are they?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

These are racing homers.
I dont see why I couldnt ship to Texas.
You have a post office near you?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> These are racing homers.
> I dont see why I couldnt ship to Texas.
> *You have a post office near you?*


Near DALLAS, TX?? There's NO WAY they have any PO's near by........LOL.......sorry, couldn't resist..........
Watch the weather guys if you do this. This heat will kill them fast.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You are right Renee....
I might be stuck with these young birds.
Its starting to get too hot to ship anywhere.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> You are right Renee....
> I might be stuck with these young birds.
> Its starting to get too hot to ship anywhere.


Not necessarily......it's supposed to cool off some next week.......here anyway. If you ship them in the afternoon and they arrive the next day, it might be ok. Would just have to check the weather and the route they take and see if they'll give you one day delivery rather than 2 day.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Then again........maybe not. Just looked at the weather for Dallas. 97 to 101 next week. That's NOT good...........


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah...
I was stationed in Texas back in '96
Its HOT down there lol
It would be around 80 degrees when we got up at 4:30 to do PT and the Sargent would tell us we were feeling yesterdays heat that didnt get a chance to cool off.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You do owe them by finding the very best home possible.

1. I would ask for pictures of the loft where the birds will be kept?

2. If it's legal for the interested person to have pigeons where they live?

3. Is the interested person of legal age? If not, are the parents happy about Pigeons. Are they willing to be involved in care if needed. We all love to involve children and teens in the love of Pigeons but these birds do live a long time and young people go off to school and move away from home and into an apartment and what happens to the Pigeons?

4. Does the interested person have a first aid kit with typical Pigeon medicines.....canker...coccidia...wormer...antibotic ?

5. What kind of food do they feed?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would race them for you but I don't have the money to get them here!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

How old are the birds?

George


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Watch the weather guys if you do this. This heat will kill them fast.


I would definitely not ship as we are all in a heat wave.

Lovely birds, by the way.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> How old are the birds?
> 
> George


Ed's out grilling I think. The birds are not very old. They could be settled at a new loft I'm pretty sure. They look to be about 5 or 6 weeks old to me.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I do have a nice large coop in my back yard, and I already have a pair of pigeons in it .
I would like the red bar if possible.
How much for your box StoN3d??


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

You provide the box, where do you want me to send the money order? I would like the red bar .

Thanks,
George


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL, Ed it looks like you'll be sending half the red bird to texas and the other half to NC


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

They are nice looking youngsters. I am in Connecticut and will take them. I have just finished a new young bird coop and have room for 3 more. How much would you want me to send in a check for the shipping costs? 

My e-mail is [email protected] if you want to reply directly

Hugh McQuillan


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

ok lets start posting pics of your lofts etc


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> LOL, Ed it looks like you'll be sending half the red bird to texas and the other half to NC


The bird should go to NC. It's closer and it's starting to get HOT. It's what is best for the bird, not about who will be disappointed. MPO


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have talked to Gnuretiree (Hugh McQuillan) who lives in CT. 
A lot closer to me than NC and he seems interested in them.
Just waiting for a final decision from him


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here is a pic. of the loft. 
George


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have arraigned for all three young birds to go to Gnuretiree.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Avion said:


> Here is a pic. of the loft.
> George


VERY nice loft!!!!
Im am jealous!! lol
I plan on building my next loft just like that.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Keep George in mind for the future, Ed!! 

All the best to your birds and their new home!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Good luck with your new lovely birds Gnuretiree!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

*hiii*



Gnuretiree said:


> Where are you located?


i'M from Moca, Puerto Rico

This is my email 

[email protected]

If you have any question please contact me

thanks!!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*loft*



Avion said:


> Here is a pic. of the loft.
> George


Very nice loft, I am sure you have some hard working hours into it, Ill take 3


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

*i want the birds*

they are beautiful, please call me 713-517-8264, houston tx, i want them,i do not have a box, so let me know how much shipping would be. a.roberts


----------



## RedShift (Jul 12, 2009)

*could they be shipped to Wisconsin?*

I really know nothing about pigeons but have always found them fascinating, a quick introduction, I'm 55, responsible, and really interested in this hobby. 
I would like to get started and you guys seem like the kind of folks that would help a newbie get off on the right foot. So let me know whats what.
Looking to adopt a few birds.

Much Thanks

my buds call me 
RedShift


----------



## Morris Loatman (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you still have the birdS and if you do how much is shipping?
I live in New Jersey. e-mail [email protected]
Thank you 
Morris


----------



## Morris Loatman (Jun 7, 2009)

I forgot i could send you a box.
Thank you
Morris


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Morris Loatman said:


> Do you still have the birdS and if you do how much is shipping?
> I live in New Jersey. e-mail [email protected]
> Thank you
> Morris


Morris the thread is from June, the dates are at the top of the posts.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Morris Loatman said:


> Do you still have the birdS and if you do how much is shipping?
> I live in New Jersey. e-mail [email protected]
> Thank you
> Morris


I do have Young birds that need homes.
The race season is just about over and I need to downsize my flock.
What part of New Jersey?
I could maybe meet you somewhere near Perth Amboy.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

He most likely wont reply like all the other posts.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

He left an email address, try emailing him. But I would also request pictures of his loft just to make sure they are going to a good home and ask all the questions to make you feel better with giving up some of your birds. mindy


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I am the person to whom Ed generously gave those three pigeons. I lost one Blue Bar off the loft when they were being settled - pretty sure it was to a hawk. The other two successfully returned home from 100 and 150 mile races. I am going to stop flying birds for the winter in two weeks - and hope to have a strong old bird team for next year. Thanks again Ed!! 

Hugh, Salisbury, Ct


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry about the one bird, but glad the others have settled in. Would love to see pics of your loft and the birds. I love seeing other lofts because I'm in the process of turning one of my chicken coups into a pigeon loft so I'm doing research to get ideas. Thanks, min


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 9 Birds from this years YB race team that I would like for someone to adopt.
They would be great as breeders for someone who is going to get into racing next year.
Or someone who just wants to breed a few pigeons to watch loft fly.
They have all been out at least 250 miles in races this year.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I only ask you pay for box and shipping


----------



## sonnydelacruz (Oct 20, 2009)

Im here at New jersey,Im interested with all of them,im a beginner with no young birds yet most of them given as a gift were all for breeding purposes.

I have a friend who is also a member here his name is Pegasus ,he also gave me some of his birds.We do have a boxes Just let me know how much is the shipping costs and the details of the process.

Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ed said:


> I only ask you pay for box and shipping


Mind if I ask why you are giving them up? What about old birds next year?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sonnydelacruz said:


> Im here at New jersey,Im interested with all of them,im a beginner with no young birds yet most of them given as a gift were all for breeding purposes.
> 
> I have a friend who is also a member here his name is Pegasus ,he also gave me some of his birds.We do have a boxes Just let me know how much is the shipping costs and the details of the process.
> 
> Thanks.


Sonny, these birds would have to be prisoners/breeders too. They have been flown in races and would just try to go back home if ever released. If you want young birds, you need YOUNG young birds.......like 4 to 6 weeks old.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Mind if I ask why you are giving them up? What about old birds next year?


Im trying to have a 18 old bird team I cant build a loft bigger than one that could hold 18 to 20 birds
Im keeping 8 of this years YB team for old birds


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

sonnydelacruz said:


> Im here at New jersey,Im interested with all of them,im a beginner with no young birds yet most of them given as a gift were all for breeding purposes.
> 
> I have a friend who is also a member here his name is Pegasus ,he also gave me some of his birds.We do have a boxes Just let me know how much is the shipping costs and the details of the process.
> 
> Thanks.


I might have worded my post incorrectly.
Sorry about that.
The birds I have up for adoption can only be used for breeding purposes
AKA.. prisoners
You cant release these birds as they will try to fly back to my loft.
They were racers and thats what they were trained to do.. get released from a foreign place and come back home


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

in order of pictures
Hen
Hen
Hen 
Cock
Hen 
Cock
Cock
Hen 
Hen


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Ed, I'd be interested in the birds or some of them if they are available. I'm in Pennsy and will PM you.


----------



## sonnydelacruz (Oct 20, 2009)

I do understand that kind of scenario but were trying to do is we are giving them the proper care,a new and bigger loft, size 8 or 10ft. w x 12ft long 7ft height with aviary and wide nest boxes size 16 inch x 14 x 12 ft height to have them be comfortable,proper feeding and water, medication and vaccine as per advice of our friends who let us have some of there breeders.How i wish i do know how to upload pics in the comp.with my cellphone to show you guys our loft.hoping you woluld consider our desire to have some of your hens to be with my cocks and have some young birds early next year to fly around and get inside the loft trying to go all at the same time. Seing them like that and watching all the breeders feed there young birds while drinking coffee with two of my friends is a dream come true again just like when i was back home in the philippines.
.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Ed, I have a few rr red meuleman's and a few out of clausings lines right now. I have room for all of them, but I know others were interested as well So I'll gratefully take whatever you are offering me and be happy whether that be 9 or 1 or somewhere between- I know others were interested I did like #2,5,6 and 8, but the others looked beautiful as well. So if you looking to split them and have a couple pairs that you think would be good together you could make up my mind for me and forgo any of my prefereances. But really I'm grateful for the consideration so if it's 2 or three pairs or one single bird, etc I'll be very happy to recieve them. I do go to Jersey for work so if you looking to get some to the fella from jersey (depending on where he's at in Jersey and if he's ok with it) I might be able to recieve any birds offered to him and I and cut down on our shipping costs and then get his birds to him via car (as long as it's clear which are his and mine). Well once you cut through my long winded message- it boils down to I'll take whatever you can offer me or feel would might do well for me and be happy with whatever you can offer me. Thanks much, Paul Conway 570 351-1342 (cell)


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

I think they are pretty awesome looking birds there so whoever gets them is going to be very happy with them ..very partial to pic #2 hen myself


----------



## sonnydelacruz (Oct 20, 2009)

Same here Ed,whatever numbers you decide really appreciate it.,and what I only need right now is hens.


Thanks so much Paul for the offer appreciate it too.We are in Jersey city.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Sonny I drive to Stanhope (exit 25 rt 80) everyday so I'm sure something could be worked out between us If needed. THanks, PaulC.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Paul,
I called an had to leave a message on your cell.
Please call me back when you have a minute.
Lets see if we can work something out so I can help you two guys out with some good birds


----------

